# Prayers for Marley



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Gosh, I sure hope Marley is okay. Please update us when you get back from the vet.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

You definitely have my thoughts and prayers. It is so upsetting when our fur babies are sick because they can't tell us what is wrong. Please update us on his status. Cyber hugs!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We are def. saying a good prayer and sending good vibes your way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

yes--please keep us posted. I hate to think parvo--lets pray not.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My thoughts are with you. I know how helpless you feel not knowing exactly whats wrong and but knowing he feels so bad. Please keep us updated!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Any update from the vet? Sounds like he is terribly sick.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are definetly with you, Marley and your family. Please update us as you know more.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I hope everything is OK. I'm a little worried that we haven't heard the results of the vet visit yet. I hope all goes well.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PeggyK said:


> I hope everything is OK. I'm a little worried that we haven't heard the results of the vet visit yet. I hope all goes well.


Yeah...I agree. It's been 4 1/2 hours....hope everything went okay....


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

I am just sick for you and Marley. I keep checking, hoping to hear everything went okay at the vet's. I went through a very similar situation this year with Zulu as well. It did end up being a blockage.  I know the feeling of worried exhaustion well. 

There can be other explanations too... Not all upset tummies are blockages. I am truly hoping that that's the case for poor Marley. :crossfing 

Please let me know if I help by answering any question about our experience if it does end up being a blockage. I'll bet your vet is doing blood work up and probably an x-ray... if not a barium series too. 

As for cost issues, I feel your pain there too. You can talk to your vet to see if they will work with your on payments, some will. Also, my vet at the time gave me a packet of information from some program that can help. I didn't use it, but I know it's like a nat'l small loan program specifically for emergency vet bills. I can't remember the name. Maybe someone else knows the name?? But they usually have pamphlets that sit on vet's counters and it has a golden on it... Anyone? 

You're definitely in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh no! Hope everything turns out ok! Will be thinking of the both of you.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Man--I just really feel for Marley and family--it would strike a thread of terror in anyone of us to have one of our fur kids so sick. 

I will be watching for updates also--lets all pray for good news.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

God bless Marley... Hope to hear that you are back home soon... You will indeed be in our prayers...


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I wanted to bump this back up because I was hoping we would get some information about Marley. I hope everything is alright. :crossfing


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

NO kidding---can someone call? Anyone know them? We should check on them.....good news should not take this long---


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Marley! I really hope everything turns out well.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

OK-now I'm really starting to worry! I keep checking the forum to see if there's anything new. Now I see that we're all worrying.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I sent them a private message. Hopefully we will hear something soon.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Just bumping this thread back up to the top, hoping for news this morning. I hope Marley's feeling better!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm sorry this has taken so long, we were at the vet almost all day, then I worked all night and just got home. They did do an x-ray and a fluid bolus. They said if he's not better or starts having bloody diarrhea to take him to the ER vet overnight. He's not having bloody diarrhea, just normal stools, but he's still not interested in eating at all. They gave him a shot of an anti-nausea med and an antibiotic as well as some anti nausea pills to take home.

The vet said though a plain x ray couldn't definitely say there was no blockage since paper etc don't pick up on a normal x ray, his normal x ray was ok. She said there would be air before a blockage and his intestines were normal. I got some syringes of fluid down, but no voluntary drinking. This morning the stuff he is coughing up is looking like mucous. I'm worried about pancreatitis, so we're back to the vet as soon as they open at noon and I'm going to request blood work. I really, really hope it's not that or a blockage. Everyone at my work is praying for the little guy, and I so appreciate all your thoughts and prayers. I just love him so much, and I am freaking out. It's so hard because he can't tell me how he's feeling and I don't know what to do but just take him to the vet and try to figure it all out. Thanks again for everyone's concern, it means a lot.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

ID_Hannah said:


> I am just sick for you and Marley. I keep checking, hoping to hear everything went okay at the vet's. I went through a very similar situation this year with Zulu as well. It did end up being a blockage.  I know the feeling of worried exhaustion well.
> 
> There can be other explanations too... Not all upset tummies are blockages. I am truly hoping that that's the case for poor Marley. :crossfing
> 
> ...


I'd love to hear about your experience. Any information (symptoms, what the surgery was like, diagnosis, what he ingested) would be great. The vet did say any visit over 300 dollars could be divided out. The visit yesterday was just under that, so we'll see. At least I know if he needs a big surgery I can pay it out.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you so much for updating us. We are all so worried. I hope he starts feeling better real soon. I wish there was something more that I can do. I have been thinking about you a lot.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

So glad to hear the update--as much as I really hate to ask did they do a stool sample/test for parvo? Parvo might be a bigger problem here because of our moderate climate---but I just keep worrying about it for you. 

I would think it would be good to keep him hydrated--even if he is not caring for it at the moment--


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

One of our 5 month old puppies at the rescue ate part of a towel and it got blocked in his intestines,(he was a stray) so we think he got it roaming the streets... He wouldnt eat or drink and was throwing up yellow liquid, they ended up doing surgery and removed the 6 inches of towel.... it was touch and go for about 2 weeks after the surgery, but he is now fully recovered....


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

njb said:


> So glad to hear the update--as much as I really hate to ask did they do a stool sample/test for parvo? Parvo might be a bigger problem here because of our moderate climate---but I just keep worrying about it for you.
> 
> I would think it would be good to keep him hydrated--even if he is not caring for it at the moment--


Yep, parvo was ruled out, so that's at least one bright spot.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

How old is Marley now? I had a scare with Bailey last week with diarrhea, not vomiting, but I definitely feel your anguish,


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you for the update--been checking to see if there was any news. Please keep us updated. Will still be thinking good thoughts.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you for the update. You and Marley have been in my thoughts. I cant imagine what your feeling or going through. Please keep us updated *cyber hugs*


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So happy that Marley has no parvo.Hope you can find out what's going on.Take care and keep us posted.Laurie and Priska


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

MarleyLove said:


> Yep, parvo was ruled out, so that's at least one bright spot.


Oh thank God! That really had me concerned. Such an ugly illness--lets hope Marely just ate a sock or something and this all passes. Literally. 

Please know your are in all our thoughts--every last one of us here would be and lots of us have been just distraught to have one of our furry kids sick like this.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks so much for the update-we were all so very worried!!! I think it's wise that you're being so diligent about this. I'll keep the good thoughts going your way.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

MarleyLove said:


> I'd love to hear about your experience. Any information (symptoms, what the surgery was like, diagnosis, what he ingested) would be great. The vet did say any visit over 300 dollars could be divided out. The visit yesterday was just under that, so we'll see. At least I know if he needs a big surgery I can pay it out.


You have a PM waiting for you.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Just got back from round two with the vet. It was a different vet today; this vet is usually an emergency room vet and was providing weekend coverage. He gave more fluids, more antibiotics and ran tons of blood work. Pancreatitis has been ruled out (thank goodness!) and all the bloodwork and tests were normal. He's still throwing up, now mostly clear and mucous. He's just so not himself. They didn't have any surgical staff there today, but he thought me might see a shadow on the x ray. He couldn't feel anything definite. I have to have Marley there at 730 in the am for a barium swallow. At this point I almost hope it is an obstruction just because at least it would be fixable. The other things on the rule out list are worse. The vet today said even though the parvo was negative it may have just not been shedding at the time (he said it's a virus not always detectable on the first test.) The other thing on the rule out list is a congenital anomaly. I doubt that because he's always been healthy. He's acting like he feels sooo miserable. This dog is a major chowhound and I'm having to force pedialyte via syringe. As of today he's lost 4 pounds. I think since they gave him extra fluid I'm going to just let his belly rest. If he does have an obstruction, he'll have surgery tomorrow. The vet who would do the surgery and who will see him tomorrow was a vet for golden rescue for many years, so he's in good hands. Thanks everybody for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

What a day, I'm so sorry that you and Marley have to go through all of this!

At least if it's obstruction, you know that this is a one time thing and you can be through with it when it's done. Whatever it is, I hope you both get through it ok!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, you must be so stressed. I was so hoping you'd say Marley was feeling better. Will be sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

When I volunteered at our vet clinic, we had a dog come in for the barium. If I remember right, they gave it to him in the a.m. then took x-rays periodically as it moved through his system so that could see if it was blocked anywhere. The dog rested for most of the day while waiting for the barium to move from gut through the intestinal tract. 

We'll double up on those prayers tonight and tomorrow, and will be watching for your updates.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

It's such an awful thing for everyone concerned when the problem is hard to detect. You and Marley are in our hearts and prayers, we'll keep our fingers crossed for good results tomorrow, thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow. I think the unknown is what is so frightening-my Coach was very, very sick with throwing up and the runs and then he started vomiting blood! I almost had a heart attack. We rushed him to the vet and he couldn't find anything, but Coach was too weak to come home. We left him there for x-rays, etc. I got a call within an hour telling me Coach had a twisted appendix and his intestines were starting to loop and they had to operate IMMEDIATELY or he would die!!! It was the worst day!! I visited him the next day and they brought him to me on a stretcher-he was still so very weak. I brought him home a couple of days later and he was his old self-but these memories are still so vivid-it's so horrible to watch our Golden babies suffer. I know exactly how you feel-but please remember that we are all thinking of and praying for you both.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh man....hugs for you both! 

Yeah--we are all doubling up the prayers.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll be thinking of you and Marley and offering up many prayers. This is so much for you both.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you so much for taking the time to update. I send my best thoughts and prayers for a good outcome tomorrow. Cyber hugs to you and Marley from Bailey and I.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Our prayers, thoughts and best wishes are with you & little Marley from everyone around here. Teddy has called me a number of times asking if I had any updates. He was full of questions concerning Marley.

Thanks for taking the time to post here and keep all of us updated!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Marley is at the vet right now getting his barium swallow. They said it's a five hour test, but they may know sooner assuming it's an obstruction and it's higher up in the intestines. At this point I'm almost hoping it is an obstruction because it's fixable. It's so hard to watch him suffer. He just lays around. Last night he just wanted to lay outside, I had to physically pick him up and bring him in the house. Thanks so much for your continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for updating! Marley has people around the world pulling for him.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes--thanks for the update. Brandy's Mom is very correct, people all over the world are pulling for him, AND you!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update. A 5 hour test...thats awful. Poor little guy. I hope all goes well today. Please keep us updated.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you so much for keeping us posted. I think we are all as concerned as you-we are continuing to keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for updating. Waiting must be terrible. I know that when my dog was very sick and at the vet, they couldn't get rid of me. In hindsight, I think I upset the dog more by being there though..... You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers today. Marley can't have a better group pulling for him.... Let us know what you find out. Bailey sends sweet golden kisses!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I was hoping to have heard something about Marley's test..... Still sending good wishes.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Just got off the phone with the vet. The results were inconclusive. There's definitely delayed emptying of the barium, but not a definite foreign body. He thinks it could be a piece of cloth in the stomach, or it could be just bad inflammation. They have him on iv fluids right now, and I'm going up there in an hour. His advice was to transfer him over to the emergency clinic for a second opinion and possible surgery. I'll check in tonight and let you guys know how it goes. Thanks again for all the concern.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We will keep Marley in our thoughts and prayers...... Sounds like what happen to our rescue puppy


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for getting back with us. Poor Marley. Sometimes the barium itself 'miraculously' resolves the problem. Hope this is the case with him.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Poor Marley...

hope they can give you a solid answer soon so you know what you're facing!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

My thoughts are with you and your family and of course, Marley. Will keep checking back for results.

Helaine


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm hoping & praying that Marley will be OK. It's so sad when they're sick.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes it is not fun to have an ill loved one during Christmas period! I feel bad about posting silly jokes while you are going through hell! God bless and hope Marley's condition improves.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you so much for letting us know what's going on. We are all so concerned for you both.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> Thank you so much for letting us know what's going on. We are all so concerned for you both.



Ditto. It is horrible to have this happen but even worse during the holidays.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

The vet went ahead and sent us to the ER. The ER vet said she wants to watch him overnight on fluids. She said she can't be sure it's an obstruction in his stomach and doesn't want to treat aggressively. If it's no better in the am then we're to go back to our original vet to have exploratory surgery. If he worsens overnight, they'll do the surgery there. Poor baby is so miserable. He has always run off happily with whoever pays attention to him, but this time he really DID NOT want to go off with the vet tech in the ER. He's been through so much. The vet at the ER said it's possible it's a virus. But I've never seen a run of the mill virus where the dog only thows up, no diarrhea and is so incredibly lethargic. He just leans into me with his head down. His ears don't perk up or anything. He just leans his head in my lap and drools. I'm so worried.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Geesh! Big hugs to YOU and Marley!! I can't believe they haven't been able to give you any answers... You have really been in my thoughts and prayers. The wait and see stuff is the worst. You must be so exhausted, not to mention frustrated. Especially when you know your dog and you know that something is very wrong. I hope exploratory surgery produces something... A blockage isn't usually something you'd wish for, but I'm sure at this point you'd just like some sort of answers. 

Take care, 
Hannah


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Ah. the poor little guy! I feel so badly that he's going through this and that you have to watch it all. I hope they find the answer soon.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are still going through this. I certainly hope that you find out something today. My heart aches for you. Please keep us updated during the day if you have any information. Cyber hugs and sweet golden kisses from Bailey.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

You were on line last night the same time I was and I see you here again this morning (7:06 PST). Please know that we are all thinking of you and Marley. Having had an emergency with a pet parakeet this week, as well as our golden's bladder infection it's also been a difficult time for us. You are not alone. Someone will always be here to hold your hand and listen, if only virtually. Please let us know how things are going. We all care.

Helaine


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Went to get Marley this am from the ER vet. He received fluids all night, as well as anti-nausea/anti-acid. He got into the car and immediately threw up clear foamy stuff. I called the regular vet, who was appalled that they didn't do surgery last night. I'm kind of annoyed that he didn't tell me that's what he thought was necessary. He told me I was going over there for a consult. The ER vet said she thought it would be too aggressive to go right to surgery and she wanted to try a night of fluids. When I questioned her about the duration of his symptoms etc. she said she could do the surgery, but we would risk complications/peritonitis etc.. I thought maybe I was being too pushy and agreed to let her observe him overnight with the understanding that if he vomited again she would call me and then proceed with surgery. I just wish my vet would have told me he really wanted the surgery done, because I would have insisted. I thought I was taking the safest course for my dog.

Anyway, when he heard they hadn't done the surgery, he said to come right in. They are supposed to leave on a staff retreat today, but they will operate first. He said based on the duration of symptoms and the fact that Marley still hasn't perked up at all and the fact that the barium x-ray was suspicious, if not conclusive, surgery was the best option. They started about 20 minutes ago. He'll call me as soon as it's over. He said to expect him to be in the hospital until tomorrow and told me he would put him on a warming plate in a kennel and keep him comfortable. One of the vet techs who Marley particularly loves is there today and she said if he's able to eat tonight she'll fix him a warm plate of soft food.  

I feel better for the first time in days. I felt like Marley and I were being shuffled from place to place and that there should have been a resolution, but I didn't want to push them into surgery and then have Marley suffer complications. But now that he's no better, I'm feeling good about them going in to take a look and get Marley feeling better. I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank goodness he's with people whom you trust. I've been checking back frequently, and will continue to do so until Marley is out of the woods!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

You and Marley are in our prayers. Thank you for the update. And please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am glad something is finally being done. I am just so sorry for your pain.

We will all be checking in for updates.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm also glad something is being done. Gosh, you poor thing.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you so much for taking the time to update. I run errands and quickly run back to the computer to check for news. All good thoughts Marley's way!!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you for the updates. I really hope the surgery goes well. Please keep us updated. Poor little guy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Sure hope Marley is doing OK after his treatment.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Wow gosh...sorry I came into this thread late. I feel so bad for you and Marley, all that you gotta go through. I am an xray tech and I really dont see how the barium swallow test could of been inconclusive. I myself do these studies on humans. The test can take anywhere from 2-12hrs...acctually sometimes longer. And it is either you see barium go through the bowels or not. Well I hope things will get better soon.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Have been praying for you and Marley, pobre perrito! Hope all is well.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jessme7 said:


> Wow gosh...sorry I came into this thread late. I feel so bad for you and Marley, all that you gotta go through. I am an xray tech and I really dont see how the barium swallow test could of been inconclusive. I myself do these studies on humans. The test can take anywhere from 2-12hrs...acctually sometimes longer. And it is either you see barium go through the bowels or not. Well I hope things will get better soon.


This is why I have 2 vets for Julie--from my personal experience it is not the test it is the training of the reader. Which--makes this all worse when someone human or otherwise is sick and suffering. 

I am waiting for updates.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

We all care and await further updates.

Helaine


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I hope we hear something soon......


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm checking back every few minutes ...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Does anyone know how to get in touch with Marley's Mom? I would call if I had a number. I just keep thinking this might be a time they need a human voice.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

It's almost 6 p.m. central time -- most vet clinics are closing for the night. Surely she's heard something by now!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Anxiously awaiting updates...we're all with you and Marley, in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Biggest of hugs, and the loudest of prayers for Marley, and you. I truly, truly hope everything works out
PLEASE keep us posted


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

She may have had to go to work. I think I remember that she works nights.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

OH man--and to have to try to work when one of your fur kids is going through this? 

I just wish we had a way to contact her, check up on everything and offer some support.


----------



## Dilly70 (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG, I just logged on and have been following Marley and mom's problems over the last few days. I hope everything works out--you are in our prayers. It's so hard when it's an animal because they can't tell you what's wrong.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

He came through surgery ok. They didn't find a lot, or at least not anything very definitive like a sock etc.. There was lots of mucous and thick foamy stuff in his stomach. The vet said that his stomach lining was very, very red, inflamed and irritated. He said the gi track otherwise looked very healthy, which is great. He found three small pieces of wood that he said were now so hard they felt like concrete. He said he was really disappointed to not find something more obviously causing his problems. 

Of course, when I got off the phone with him I just lost it. When this whole mess started I thought obstruction would be awful, but today while he was in surgery I found myself praying that would be the case because I just want a fixable answer and I want to see Marley being Marley again. So I was really upset. The vet did send a biopsy which should be back by Friday. 

After I got myself together I started looking for answers. I had spoken with the tech several times from the doggie day care trying to figure out what happened, because that's where he got sick. Today I called and spoke with the actual owner, who was with Marley when he got sick. She said his first vomit was a large amount and included things that looked like wood curls and leaves. So I called my sister just crying about the whole thing and when I was telling her what the daycare owner said she remembered something. I work Thursday nights, so I put Marley in his kennel around 4 and then my sister or parents come pick him up around 6 and he sleeps over with them. Evidently he had released himself from his crate (which he's never done before) and he was out when she picked him up. My cats had also knocked over a big bowl of potpourii, which has leaves and curled wood in it. My sister picked up the potpourii and didn't think a lot of it because there didn't appear to be a lot missing. 

As soon as she told me that I called the vet and he said that's almost certainly what caused all this. He said the potpourii is coated in oil that is very toxic to dogs. He said if that's what it was there shouldn't be any long term damage. He will stay in the hospital on iv fluids, antibiotics and pain meds as well as some antacids to calm his stomach. The vet said if all goes well and he can tolerate food and water he can come home Thursday. Please keep your fingers crossed that that was the problem and he gets better. :crossfing Thank you guys so much for your concern.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Good God! I just went through the whole thread (been away for awhile). You have been going through the wringer with poor Marley! Atticus and Jordie and I will immediately send extra portions of good wishes to you two!

On the "good" side--it seems as though the mystery has been solved--which should make you feel at least a little bit better--at least now there is a definite direction the vets can go to cure poor Marley.

Despite all the trials and tribulations that you've gone through--it'll be a great Christmas gift to have Marley bouncing around the Christmas tree on Christmas morning!

Our prayers are with you--and Marley. We're hoping for a speedy recovery!

SJ


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

AtticusJordie said:


> Despite all the trials and tribulations that you've gone through--it'll be a great Christmas gift to have Marley bouncing around the Christmas tree on Christmas morning!
> 
> 
> SJ


Exactly!! I can't wait for him to be here making a mess again. My living room is too clean with no dog toys out, and it's too quite without him chasing my cats and my son all over the house. I miss him like crazy. I was hoping he could come home tomorrow, but the vet thinks one more day of fluids and antibiotics would be safer.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

oh man--hard to know what to say---I know we all really want you to have your fur kid home and healthy. 

All this over smell good stuff? Yikes....

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, potpourri. It certainly wouldn't have been one of the things I would have considered! I hope Marley's home soon and feeling back to normal!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh man!!!! Potpourri! I've caught Lucky getting into that...before he managed to swallow. I had no idea.

I hope that's it....Sounds very probable. We are so sick that you and Marley are going through this. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Let's hope this is it! What an awful time you've been through. But, gosh, what a wonderful Christmas present!

Helaine


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

My first golden go really death defying sick.. kept happening... turned out she was chewing on a creosote landscape timber.
hope everything turns out good..we are thinking of you


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm really hoping that's what it is too and that Marley has a fast recovery!! Gosh.. potpourri.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm hoping it was just that. The doctor is supposed to call when they open and let me know how his night was. They open in a few minutes, so I'm anxiously awaiting the call. I feel terrible, because I didn't even know that potpourri was toxic. I tried to really educate myself before I got Marley, but I just had no idea. Needless to say, ALL potpourri is now gone from my house.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank goodness you've solved the mystery and that the last of the potpourri has been removed from his system. That stuff smells good, and I'm sure is extra tempting to pups. I pulled it out of Brandy's mouth once too. 

Hope he's up and bouncing around in no time. Of course, now you'll have to focus on keeping him quiet for the sutures to heal.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

MarleyLove said:


> I feel terrible, because I didn't even know that potpourri was toxic. I tried to really educate myself before I got Marley, but I just had no idea. Needless to say, .


Don't feel bad, I wouldn't have known that either. Please let us know when you get some news.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I am SO glad you found out what is wrong with Marley. I would have never thought of potpourri. But I can that dogs would be attracted to it. I guess I've been lucky with my two, because they both have a wood fetish.

Hopefully, he'll be up and around and feeling like a puppy in a few days. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Well thank god you found out what was wrong I was starting to get worried. I hope hes up and feeling like his old self again in no time. I would have never thought potpourri was dangerous. Thank you for all of the updates.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

The vet just called and said he's doing well so far this am. He went outside and peed and pooped, which encouraged the vet, especially so soon after abdominal surgery. As long as he does ok the rest of the day tonight or in the morning they will try food and water. If he keeps it down, I can bring him home tomorrow.  The vet said he is somewhat depressed and wants me to come up and visit to see how he responds. So I will be heading down there this afternoon. I hope Marley understands or forgives me since I keep leaving him. I don't want him to feel abandoned. Thanks again for everyone's thoughts and prayers and please continue. I'd so love for him to be home tomorrow.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

take something with you that smells of you... like a bathrobe or something. that way he has your smell around today and tonight.

my prayers are with you
beth, moose, angel
and sandy at the bridge


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh thank goodness! I hope he is home tomorrow!


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank God! I've been following your thread daily and hoping for the best ... really and truly a merry Christmas for you, with your baby back home!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree if you bring something of yours that he can lay and cuddle with. Might make him feel a bit better also. I really hope he can come home tomorrow.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

That was some very good detective work on your part. I'll bet that Marley will recover quickly; he's young and tough! Dottie and Barrington and Karen and I send y'all our best wishes!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

So glad to hear he's making progress, hope he's home for you tomorrow, poor little guy has been through the wars hasn't he.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

So glad to here that he is making progress! Hopefully he will be back in your arms tomorrow!

We have some potpouri in our house and I would have never guessed that. We better get rid of it before the dog comes!!!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

mainegirl said:


> take something with you that smells of you... like a bathrobe or something. that way he has your smell around today and tonight.
> 
> my prayers are with you
> beth, moose, angel
> and sandy at the bridge


His favorite toy of all time is this big stuffed gingerbread man from petsmart. He has two, but he takes them outside all the time and I didn't want any germs near his surgical site. So I went and got him a new one and I'm walking around with it in my shirt. My sister thinks I'm crazy, but he'll like it.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

You are not crazy--you just love your dog. I am sure any one of us would do the same thing given the same situation.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Your not crazy, the toy will have your smell on it....... Mine are forever taken there stuff toys outside....I think most of *them right* now are sitting in the *mud pit*...I just throw them in washer.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Your not crazy, the toy will have your smell on it....... Mine are forever taken there stuff toys outside....I think most of *them right* now are sitting in the *mud pit*...I just throw them in washer.....


Glad I am not the only one who does that....


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

The gingerbread man is a great idea! It'll be his favorite, and smell like you - exactly what he needs. Please give him a hug from his cyber family. 

And don't feel bad about not knowing potpourri is toxic. When I got my golden in '91, and again this year, I did major research on toxic plants and common household items. Nothing ever mentioned it. I bet none of us will forget after Marley's ordeal though.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> The gingerbread man is a great idea! It'll be his favorite, and smell like you - exactly what he needs. Please give him a hug from his cyber family.
> 
> And don't feel bad about not knowing potpourri is toxic. When I got my golden in '91, and again this year, I did major research on toxic plants and common household items. Nothing ever mentioned it. I bet none of us will forget after Marley's ordeal though.


NO kidding...I had no idea! And I am a compulsive reader--knew about most plants and raw hide but not this. 

If Marley's Mom wants we could send out emails to our local rescues and the Golden Retriever Clubs (American and Canadian) to inform them also. I think others need to know this info!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I dont think your crazy. I think its a great idea and I know he will love it to death. He will feel like your right there beside him until he can run and play again at home. If I was in your situation I would have done the same thing even bring along a nice warm blanket too.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Awww...I am very glad to hear that things are getting better. What an heartache. I hope he makes a quick recovery. I am sure he will perk up when you go visit him.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I love happy endings!! 

When I go mad/sentimental closer to Christmas and start playing my CD "When a child is born" I will think of Marley and sing along "When a dog is reborn" :jamming: . 

This is a lovely heart warming thought for all of us at Christmas... :bigangel:

God bless Marley from all of us!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a great ending! I had to go to the Jersey Shore yesterday and just got back this afternoon. I usually take my laptop, but since we were only staying overnight I left it home-now I'm kicking myself-I wouold have know about Marley sooner. I know we all are feeling better-now we can all have a nice holiday!!!! A healthy Marley is the best gift of the season!!!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, he was definitely better today. Since Sunday he's kind of had this dead eyed look. Even though he's really skinny and not himself yet, he at least had those sparkly golden eyes back today.  And he was feeling well enough to have torn out his IV. He did throw up while I was there, but it was dried blood. Other than that just normal post op stuff, he's obviously a little uncomfortable, though he is on pain meds, and he's tired. He should get to come home tomorrow or Friday. I'm hoping sooner rather than later, but whatever is best for him. I called a few other vets to consult about the potpourri and both said that it's absolutely toxic to dogs. I think educating people and rescues about it is a great idea. Because even googling it, you get lots of info on the dangers of liquid potpourri, but not much about the actual real stuff. Like Julie's mom, I'm a compulsive researcher. I don't give rawhides, greenies, I don't have plants inside etc., but I had never heard about the potpourri. Of course, it was a string of events. I had the potpourri up on a tall cabinet. I had just moved the kitty condo over near it to put up the Christmas tree, so the cats had access to the cabinet for the first time. Then Marley houdinied himself out of his crate too. I just hope the worst is over and I have my baby back soon. 

As a side note, the vet has a big observation room and they are letting Marley room with a little boston terrier whose there for the same kind of thing since Marley and he made friends. That makes me feel a little better because Marley absolutely adores other dogs. At least if I can't be there he has someone to snuggle with. Can't wait to get him back though.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm happy for you both  Let's hope he is home quickly!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I have been out of town for the last two days and I had Marley on my mine a lot. I'm very happy to hear that he is doing much better, and on the road to a speedy recovery! Way to go Marley. Happy Holidays
Give him a hug form all of us here.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I was out all day today getting my son from college for Christmas break :bowl: I am soooo glad that you figured things out and Marley is on the mend. I have thought a lot about him the last few days. I hope he gets to come home to you real soon!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm on the outskirts of Sacramento doing a happy dance for you and Marley. All my good wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So great to hear that Marley is slowly on the mend. He'll be one sick and sore puppy for awhile--but with Mom's TLC--we're sure he'll be ready to tear into that Christmas tree (while Mom's not looking, of course  ) in no time.

All our Best!

SJ


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear Marley is on the mend! I hope he comes home friday for you, it'll be a great Christmas all around.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Marley is doing better today. He is still throwing up so he can't come home yet. But he is playing with his gingerbread toy and a little more active. The doctor said he has to do three things to come home: feel better, keep food down, and keep water down. He said he's already feeling better, so if he can just keep the food and water down and lose the IV, he can come home. If everyone could just keep that and him in their thoughts and prayers, I'd so appreciate it. I'm going to go by and see him on my way to work. I'd love to have him home tomorrow.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Marley and you are both in our constant prayers! People all over the world have been on "Marley Alert" for several days. Thanks for keeping us all updated and blessings to you.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

:crossfing Come on Marley! Keep your food down! We all want you home with mom. It would be her "bestest" Christmas present ever!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I feel like he's soooo close to being his old self again! I know it must be so hard not having him home-hopefully this will be the last night without him!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so happy for you!

Did the vet tell you why he still can't keep food and water down?


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

We have been following this thread on Marley. Glad to hear that he is feeling better already. We will continue to pray for him and that he will be able to come home soon to the family. Take care.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I went to visit him last night before work and he was doing better. They have him as the "office dog." He sits up on a big fluffy blanket with the receptionist with his stuffed gingerbread man at his side. When I said "I'm here to see Marley" he popped his feet up on the counter and licked my hand! He even tried to follow me when I left. (he had been so lethargic he didn't care who was coming or going). When I got there he had kept down a small amount of food and water just before I got there. And he didn't throw it up while I was there. We should get some news on the stomach biopsy today and hopefully he eats, drinks and comes home.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

OH good! I am glad to hear he is finally keeping some food and water down. I bet once he gets past this rough patch he will be back to his old self in no time!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Hip, hip, hooray!! Sounds like Marley is on the mend. Prayers will still be coming your way until Marley is home-happy and healthy!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Marley is still throwing up. The new estimate for coming home is Monday. I'm so bummed. It's now been a week since I've had him home. I'm about to go visit him. I'm hoping he looks really good, cause I'm really discouraged. I guess the bright spot is I work tonight, tomorrow night and Sunday night, so if he doesn't get to come home until Monday at least I'll be here with him instead of my sister or another family member....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Ah, that poor kid! Give him a hug for all of his virtual friends.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Its going to take a while to get his tummy back to where it was. I know its discouraging. Prayers and thoughts coming your way.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Went to visit Mar on the way to work last night and on the way home this am. He is looking better.  He was interested in another dog that was out in the vet yard last night and interested in the toy I brought him. Unfortunately he vomited again this am. But they said he seems to vomit soon after his morning meds, so they are going to take away the one they think is causing it. When I was got there his pet nurse was away at a restaurant getting him a grilled chicken sandwich and he ate about half the patty and seemed like he would eat more, so that's awesome. I'm really hoping for Monday now. Thank you guys so much for your support!!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am glad that he seems to be doing better. I know it has to be so hard not to have him home with you. Best wishes and soft Bailey kisses sent your way.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm glad he's starting to perk up again! I hope he is back home with you soon!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Baby steps.

We all want Marley to recover immediately and be home with you 'yesterday'! But sometimes these things take excruciatingly longer than we'd like. Marley is just a baby and he's been through more in his short lifespan than most dogs experience in a lifetime. The good news is that he is making progress--good progress. 

You give him large doses of TLC and we'll send along tons and tons of good wishes and prayers. 

And we'll hope that Monday is a red-letter day for you both!

SJ


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's great news! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Keep up the great work Marley, we're all pulling for you!!!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm so glad he seems to be on the mend. I hope he's home with you on Monday.


----------



## Dilly70 (Oct 9, 2006)

MarleyLove said:


> His favorite toy of all time is this big stuffed gingerbread man from petsmart. He has two, but he takes them outside all the time and I didn't want any germs near his surgical site. So I went and got him a new one and I'm walking around with it in my shirt. My sister thinks I'm crazy, but he'll like it.


That's what my husband, daughter and I all did before we brought Chumley home, so that he knew our scents and would be used to them when he came to live with us. You're not crazy, you just love your little guy!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am bumping this up with continued wishes for Marley's recooperation. Please update us when you can.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Marley is home!! Everyday visiting him he's been a little better. I've been calling to check on him between visits and the reports have gotten better and better too. The vet said yesterday that he was acting "like a maniac" and I knew I had my Marley back! He got a little carsick on the way home, but he did that before he was sick too. When we pulled up and he knew we were home he went nuts! He had to come in and sniff everything to make sure everything was as it should be. He played with his kitty friends and was a lap puppy all evening. He seems like nothing ever happened. He's doing so great. The vets office provided such exceptional care, and I'm so grateful for all the support. There were times through this I wasn't sure if he'd make it and I'm so, so grateful to have him back. 

I just wanted to mention, for anyone else who has gone through something similar, CareCredit. It's a credit program many vets now accept that you can pay off in 3, 6, 12, or 24 months. If you pay it off in 12 months or less, no interest. Even though I feel that my vet gave me the best possible price break, I couldn't have afforded the cost of surgery, a week of hospitalization, meds, fluids etc right up front. Applying and using it was really easy. It was nice to not stress (more than I had too) about the money aspect of things while he was getting well. 

Thanks again, and I'll post pics of him when I get a chance. I need to now catch up on my Christmas stuff now that I know he'll be ok.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh yippee!!! I'm SO happy for you! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Outstanding news! Put a big red (non-toxic) bow on him because his coming home is your best gift!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wonderful news!! I've been checking often for Marley updates. Sickness of a pet or a human family member puts everything in perspective. Have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

HI Marley & Mom,
I just finished reading your posts from Day One to present. 
What a nightmare Marley and you went through... but I am so glad there was a happy ending to everything. I had no idea potpourri was so toxic! I will be sure to pass that on to all my fellow dog friends... I personally know that when you go through an ordeal such as this, the best way to recover from it is educating other people. It's the only way to find something good, out of such a lousy situation. 
Kindell & Maple


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow thats great. So happy to hear Marley is home.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

That's wonderful news! I'm so happy for you. Merry Christmas!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

If I told you that your post brought a tear to my eye would you believe it??!! I feel like we ALL were on pins and needles about Marley-I feel like we all got an early Christmas present!! marley-home-happy and heallthy!!!! You made my day!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

That's great news for Marley, and you of course. So glad for you he's OK now.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That is so great that he is finally home and back to his happy puppy ways! That is the best Christmas present ever!!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Marley! 

I'm so glad he's recovered. This has been a very rough time for both of you, and it's great to hear that he's back home and feeling healthy. Thanks for keeping us posted, and thanks for sharing the info about the credit plan for those unplanned vet bills. There has been a lot to learn from this tough experience. I didn't realize that potpourri could cause so much trouble for a dog.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Hooorrrraaaaayyyyyy!!!!! Marley's home!!! So glad everything worked out! 
Happy holiday's, and Happy New year
Give Marley a big hug from EVERYONE


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Yahoooo! I am so glad that he is home and happy to be there. A Merry Christmas present in deed! Thanks for sharing your news with us.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

YAY!!!! Welcome home Marley!


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Excellent news! It is wonderful to have Marley back and well. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Mazel tov! Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, A Happy and Healthy Marley! 
Yahoo!
Helaine


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yipppppeeeeee! So glad to hear Marley is home, safe and happy!

Happy Holidays to you both!

And by the by--any more info you can supply about CareCredit? We have to take our Atticus to the OSU vet clinic for a bank of cardiac tests every 2 years (they want it annually, but we can't afford it...) and the average cost is $1000. CareCredit may be the way to go...

SJ


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

AtticusJordie said:


> Yipppppeeeeee! So glad to hear Marley is home, safe and happy!
> 
> Happy Holidays to you both!
> 
> ...


The website is CareCredit.com. I think on the right hand side of the site you search by veterinary provider and it will tell you who within a certain zipcode accepts CareCredit. The application took less than 5 minutes, and you're approved instantly. You can pay the bill online at the website. It's good for human stuff to, like Lasik, etc.. I know my vet would have worked with me because they are so awesome, but when he was at the emergency vet I was worried, because they definitely want their money up front. This works just like a credit card in that the vet gets the money right away and you pay CareCredit. But, no interest as long as it's paid off in 12 months. Good luck with Atticus! Is he ok, is it kind of a cardiac check up thing?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so glad everything worked out OK. And apparently there was a reason for it...to educate all of us. Now we all know potporri is deadly and carecredit could save our pocket books. 

So give Marley big hugs and kisses and tell him thank you for teaching us something new. But next time find an easier way that doesn't scare his mom half to death!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear Marley is home and doing better......


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

happy to hear marley is home and well... season greatings to all you family and i hope you have a wicked new year


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

MarleyLove:

Atticus has a grossly enlarged heart, two malformed heart valves and minor (now) dysrhymias. He goes every two years to OSU for a cardiac checkup. They shave him and put a Holter Monitor on him for 1-3 days (we take him home and remove it after the 3rd day). He gets an extensive ECG (part of the Holter stuff...), blood work, blah, blah, blah. It's all emotionally exhausting (We never leave the place with dry eyes). The good news is that Atticus is almost totally asymptomatic. So instead of being dead at the age of 3 from congestive heart failure (which is what will ultimately end his life), he's now about 6 1/2 and loving life every day--with a daily regimen of meds, of course. 

Atticus is our best Christmas present every year. To us, he represents all that is kind and good in the world. He is terminally ill, but loves everyone and everything around him and asks nothing in return. He is the *perfect **Golden*.

Enjoy your Holiday with the little guy--he's a lucky pup to have you...

SJ


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm thrilled to learn that Marley is much better and has returned home!
Merry Christmas!


----------

